# Need Cubecart basic installation help



## FeelinIt (Jun 20, 2007)

I just installed Cubecart off Fantastico onto my host and I have no idea what to do next!? I looked in the docs folder and the installation instructions only say to read the read_me but there isn't one! Can someone point me to some step-by step instructions? I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## SomeSailor (Jun 29, 2007)

I ran CubeCart... but switched to Zen Cart (also part of Fantastico). What are you having problems with specifically? May I can help.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

FeelinIt said:


> I just installed Cubecart off Fantastico onto my host and I have no idea what to do next!? I looked in the docs folder and the installation instructions only say to read the read_me but there isn't one! Can someone point me to some step-by step instructions? I'd really appreciate it!


If you go to the cubecart site under the Support link you'll see step by step videos for just about everything under the tutorials seciton.

CubeCart™ eCommerce modified - Free online shopping cart software.


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

You should have gotten an email from your host with your username and login.

Just go to your cubecart admin page by adding /admin to whatever directory your cubecart was created in (ie: www.yoursite.com/store/admin). Once you login, hit the general admin section and start changing stuff.

One thing, if you are accepting credit cards, you will need your host to set-up the secure side of your site once you are ready to open the store (http*s* and you have your certificates in order.

It's an easy cart to learn, just give yourself some time to play with it and hit the links Rodney gave you.

Eric


----------



## FeelinIt (Jun 20, 2007)

Thank you!! I've gone to the admin page, logged in and I'm going through the tutorials... thanks a bunch!


----------

